# Regarding RHCE certification !!



## sanju33 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi all !! I am a B.Tech and looking forward to channelize my career as System Administrator . I wud like to know that how much is certification in LInux[RHCE] helpful for the B.Tech freshers.


----------



## userlinx (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,

There are free online training courses that can be used in order to practise the RHCE exam, 
one example is the Linux Server online training course at "Linux Services Organization"

It would be great share this kind of information. Please if you know sites like this report it here !!!!

Thanks.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

you may go for HP-UX CSA -- HP0-A01 and A02 which is good.you may check it here 
HP Certification - All active certifications by job role

another thing is that Hp-UX is used most of the big site i visit this days.

its a bit low cost solution I suppose.RHCE traing is abit costly than CSA and CSE.AFter completion of CSA you can go for High availability / network security / Open VMS 8 courses which will add more value than RHCE.


kind regards


----------

